# ATTS Testing in Central Florida!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Saturday September 8, 2007 starting at 7:30 am
Courteous Canine, Inc. is Hosting a American Temperament Test
Society: Temperament Test
Upon passing the test, dogs will be able to have the initials ATTS
placed after their names.

Entry fee is $25 per dog. All entry fees must be made payable to
Courteous Canine Inc. Please note ATTS in memo of check.

To learn more about the ATTS program visit www.ATTS.org

We need volunteers to help us make sure the event runs smoothly.
Please contact [email protected] anine.com or
call 813-787-0034 to volunteer.

Spectators welcome! It is recommended to bring chairs and tents for
shade. Doggie pool for cooling of dogs available.

Event will be held at Courteous Canine, Inc.
3414 Melissa Country Way, Lutz, FL 33559
directions on our website at
http://www.courteou scanine.com/ directions/

American Temperament Test Society
A sound mind in a sound body


----------

